# BMW Changes the way people view you?



## spta97 (Aug 18, 2004)

Not having a BMW yet (between a 330Ci and 2005 G35) I can say that the blue and white propeller has that effect. The funny thing is, it's not even about price. I've seen people driving around in a $70k Audi and people don't even give them a second look. Meanwhile, the same person in a $40K BMW gets all the attention. :dunno: 

I really dig that about the BMWs (what I call the "BMW Factor"). I'm not a snob by any means but I work hard and consider myself successful and want that to show in the car I drive. Actually that is a big reason why I'm considering the BMW and one of the features that can make me overlook it's performance inadequacies (I don't feel the 330 ZHP has enough power for a $44k car).


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Dave 330i said:


> I don't like the attention. I don't talk about my car, not even with other BMW drivers. Most of the time, I get embarassed when people think BMW drivers are making a statement.


Same here Dave.


----------



## jdmfan13 (Jul 26, 2004)

Yep.

Cops view me more. In fact, I had 0 tickets before the bimmer. Since bimmer... 3. Gah. 

People too... I normally drive a beater to work and on dates... women are scary.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

I think the "why can afford a BMW" thread is repulsive. This thread is philosophically interesting.

I'd love to say "this is a non issue, screw what they think" but unfortunately, it's not that simple.

Most friends say cool car. The car nuts ask questions. But frankly, most of my friends can afford BMWs because of the industry I am in and the area I live in. 

But those who can't seem to have some hard feelings. They never come out and say it, but I get this queezy guilty feeling around them sometimes. I'm pretty open telling people the car is not really that expensive, but it sounds like an excuse sometimes.

But many non friends look at you differently. I'm not so sure I like the feeling. Along with BMW "status" comes a nasty sort of snide negative stigma for some reason. Some attitudes may be motivated by jealousy, some by the yuppie image, and some just because there are people out there who are prejudiced and bigoted.

At least in California, there are so many BMWs that they seems as common as any other car...

It gets a little silly sometimes. Why, as a soceity do we obsess over our transportation?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

vicszhp said:


> I think this is a valid question because once I bought my 04 ZHP, outsiders took a closer look at me. (my close friends treats me the same, as they should). But it seems as though I am more respected as a whole. My friends parents now take an interest in what I do, I find my answering machine filled with women calling (not bad I guess), But something has changed.
> 
> I didn't buy my BMW for status, I bought it because it's awesome to drive and I like quality. I'm thinking status comes "standard" when you make your purchase I suppose.
> 
> How has everybody reacted to this "new" attention? Anybody flaunting?


Well, how anybody will take this "attention" depends of who you are, where you are, and what you do.

In my case, this is my fifth BMW thus I do not get any abnormal attention nor comments from my close friends. Here and then I get some comments from coworkers and people that are not my friends, some are of the "congratulations" type, like I have a newborn son or something, and some comments are of the "bling, bling" type.

Regardless, I am a firm believer of the phrase "if you do not have anything good to say, don't say sh1t"... so I do not get upset nor uncomfortable with those people ignorant enough to realize that a car is a car, and that is not flaunting if you can really afford something.


----------



## MSport330 (Sep 1, 2004)

They say the 330 is the best 'c0cK' extension money can buy, so if the ladies are knocking, that's why Ok? .......LOL  

Anyway, regardless if you have a BMW or lots of money, I've learnt one thing: money doesn't change you, it only changes the way others act around you!

I'm 22, people see me and automatically assume it's my parents car. I don't bother explaining or anything cause it ain't true! :thumbup:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

You guys are, natually, seeing this from a man's perspective. Well, I can offer up the 'views' that my wife received after she bought a 7 year old E36. She had a number of people go through an 'awe' phase when they saw the her car for the 1st time. It baffled me cause it was relatively inexpensive compared to other people who've dished out two, three times as much for a brand new Honda or other make. I guess when they see the BMW Roundel, they just simply think "wow you've got bank" when that might not exactly be the case.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

All I can say is that I can drive into some pretty fancy subdivisions, and not be scrutinized by the security or by people living there. I came out of a fairly old Integra, and I noticed more respect when I drive into these neighborhoods. People treat me more like I live there, than as if I were there to cause trouble or just to sightsee.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

With BMW's I had no problem whatsoever... but when I bought my first Porsche 911 back in 1994 my parents neighbors in the Netherlands asked if I started dealing drugs or something...:tsk: I was actually selling flowers in Germany...:thumbup: 
Now my friends here in the US have either BMW's or Merc, some of my closest friends have E46 M3, new 745Li, E500 and a CL600 and I never heard a bad word about it...


----------



## dutty_mark3 (Jul 16, 2004)

*A curse and a blessing*

in toronto, 3 series are a dime a dozen (mostly 320i's but definitely enough 325's and 330's out there and with the incredible lease rates at the moment, more and more ZHP's)

most of my friends can afford to buy a bmw so there is definitely not an issue there.

my biggest concern is how i am viewed in my place of business. as a consultant, it's not exactly viewed as a good thing to be seen driving up to the client site in any relatively prestigious european marque let alone an estoril blue bmw coupe. while i do not lie about it when questioned, i do try to avoid being seen driving into the client site and stepping out of my car. no need to complicate your business relationships with the unfortunately negative stigma that driving a "nice" car has.

don't get me wrong though... it's hard to remain modest when your car turns heads and gets hollers going out on the weekends


----------



## ClubSpec330i (Oct 22, 2003)

I never thought about that. No wonder I don't get gift anymore. Darn..BMWs. My friends probably thought I am rich or have a money tree in my backyard...

In all seriousness, I am on my third BMW and I really don't pay attention to other's viewport of mine having BMWs. Most of the time I thought I was driving my Acura GSR but in fact I was zooming around in my ZHP. 

My BMW is just another car in the garage. My clients know that I drive BMW and I enjoy talking to all of them about it. As a matter of fact, I lend my boss my ZHP to go to lunch and now he wants to buy a BMW for himself.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

dutty_mark3 said:


> my biggest concern is how i am viewed in my place of business. as a consultant, it's not exactly viewed as a good thing to be seen driving up to the client site in any relatively prestigious european marque let alone an estoril blue bmw coupe. while i do not lie about it when questioned, i do try to avoid being seen driving into the client site and stepping out of my car. no need to complicate your business relationships with the unfortunately negative stigma that driving a "nice" car has.
> 
> don't get me wrong though... it's hard to remain modest when your car turns heads and gets hollers going out on the weekends


I am an IT consultant, and I drive my yellow Turbo to visit office building clients all the time, the E30 for the ghetto clients. The way I figure, hey, at least they know that I must be worth my crazy hourly rate if I drive one of these. :bigpimp: Most of my clients don't think it's a big deal. They know I like cars, they know I drive my cars on racetracks, so it kind of throw them a curve ball on my conservative vibe that I like to project at work. :thumbup:

In LA, pulling up to a clients' in a BMW is a non issue. We have 7 bimmers, 1 porkchop, 2 infinity's, and 1 lexus in a 20 people office. And the Westside where I live, I see more bimmers than Honda Accords and Civics. Heck, I saw something like 4 Turbos in the span of 10 minutes driving in Westwood one time, let along bimmers.

I do agree that I get no hassle when making occasional house calls in nice gated subdivision houses in my Turbo or BMW than a say, Neon.

The way I figure, I studies, I smoked, and I gots my EE degree in college, and worked hard to get to where I am. I make no apologies. I do however, take the E30 on dates instead of the Turbo, because most girls are not car enthusiasts, and tend to think that a guy pulling up in a fancy car is just trying to impress her. If we hit it off, then a month later I'll show up in the other car.


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

gojira-san said:


> Same here. I made the mistake of taking the 330 to the unemployment office and got grief from some lady asking why I should get anything if I drive a BMW... I make sure I take the truck there now.


meanwhile trucks can be had for close to 50K, and a 325 for much less......
image image image..
my coworker was telling me he NEVER got looks in his Porsche , but when he drove his wives 330ci everyone stared.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

There are two groups of BMW owners. Those you buy it for the Roundel and everything that comes with it. And then those who buy a BMW because of the way it drives and cant' drive anything else. I'm in the latter group.


----------



## Hou330izhp (May 25, 2004)

My boss once said "wow must be nice to be able to afford a BMW". I told him that I really couldn't afford it but I knew a big raise was going to be coming my way... He never mentioned my BMW again.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Owning a BMW in Ca. is no big deal - everybody in the state is running around with 1 or 2 of them (or there are enough here that it seems that way).


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

I think a good part depends on where you live...BMW's are a dime a dozen in Scottsdale...in fact people here think any 3 series is the 'cheap' BMW!


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Hou330izhp said:


> My boss once said "wow must be nice to be able to afford a BMW". I told him that I really couldn't afford it but I knew a big raise was going to be coming my way... He never mentioned my BMW again.


That's awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## cwiginton (Jul 16, 2003)

JPinTO said:


> My sentiments exactly. The only thing I'm interested in is my S54 motor and chassis. The roundel is a liability IMO.
> 
> It's embarassing to have a 2year old with razor eyes that can spot a roundel from a mile away and starts yelling "daddy car... DADDY car... DADDY CARRRRR!"


Sounds like my 3 year old. Just so you know -- they don't grow out of it. I took him to our local dealership to try out an E60, now he is always wanting to go drive cars. Right now he has a thing for the Z4.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

It hasn't been too bad for me but some people do give me some grief about it "oh you're rich becasue you have a BMW blah blah...  "

I think for that reason, I get a little self conscious when I'm just chatting with people and they happen to ask what I drive... I'd respond with "me? I have a nice little coupe..." then they say "what kind of coupe?" I say "what kind? it's a BMW.... :eeps:" It's almost to the point where I don't really want to say because I don't want to hear the next line that might be "oh you must be rich..." or "ooooh... mr. fancy pants...." or the like....


----------



## vicszhp (Aug 27, 2004)

I live in Southern California, and since your probably a little older, you probably have a better insight on which cars have a bigger pricetag not to mention the different type of series. But, Most women have NO idea nor do they care about what kind of series your BMW is. I remember driving by a restaurant with my boys in my ZHP, and 6 or 7 16-year old girls kept pointing at the car. I couldn't believe that girls that young even noticed that kind of stuff.

The Era of BMW is definately not over. I have a 3 series and Im living proof.



solsurfr said:


> My sentiments exactly. If people think you are rich because you own a 3-series then they are out of touch on how easily attainable these cars really are. The name brand brings a certain amount of attention but the fact remains that these cars can be easily had without having to make a lot of money. I can see the attention with the 6 and 7 series but the 5 and 3 don't have that aura of financial riches, if you ask me. I think that era of BMW is over given the fact you see a lot of 3-series cars in high school parking lots.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

vicszhp said:


> Money creates STABILITY, a word women love, a symbol of STABILITY can be found in the ole Propeller Head Logo (BMW).


as vulgar as it is on many different levels, you no doubt have a point.

now, we could write her off as a Status Whore or Gold Digger, but that would be an unfair oversimplification, wouldn't it? from the female perspective i'm sure there are perfectly valid reasons for this sort of behavior... if you really want to read into it, i suppose you could even make an argument that it's a vestige of survival skills developed through evolution, and translated to modern society... :dunno:

anyway...


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

Matthew330Ci said:


> my neighbor across the street stopped waving hello to me once I got the bimmer. :rofl: :loco:


are you serious? what do they drive?


----------



## inline6 (Jun 1, 2003)

dorkus said:


> as vulgar as it is on many different levels, you no doubt have a point.
> 
> now, we could write her off as a Status Whore or Gold Digger, but that would be an unfair oversimplification, wouldn't it? from the female perspective i'm sure there are perfectly valid reasons for this sort of behavior... if you really want to read into it, i suppose you could even make an argument that it's a vestige of survival skills developed through evolution, and translated to modern society... :dunno:
> 
> anyway...


Here's another translation for you: "Ooh, aah, I bet I can get this guy to spring for that new Dior handbag".


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

vicszhp said:


> I live in Southern California, and since your probably a little older, you probably have a better insight on which cars have a bigger pricetag not to mention the different type of series. But, Most women have NO idea nor do they care about what kind of series your BMW is. I remember driving by a restaurant with my boys in my ZHP, and 6 or 7 16-year old girls kept pointing at the car. I couldn't believe that girls that young even noticed that kind of stuff.
> 
> The Era of BMW is definately not over. I have a 3 series and Im living proof.


That is my point. There will always be a certain amount of recognition with a BMW or any luxury car. Highschool kids will always stereotype you cuz of of what you drive and you'll see many of them in SoCal driving one to school also. I shouldn't say the "era" is over but I think "you must be rich" stereotype is thinning out, especially if you drive a 3. The highschool kids won't know or care cuz they'll see the roundel but a lot of educated adults know what is truely up. Where I live in the Philly suburbs, 3-series are everywhere. Where I work, there are 3 e46's in the parking lot and even though some people make comments, in the end they've come to realize that these cars aren't that big a deal to own. It's not the case for everyone but a little research and tv commercial watching, and they'll see that these cars can be easily had for a reasonable price.


----------



## rgzimmer (May 1, 2004)

kurichan said:


> People definitely treat you differently on the road. I've found myself blocked in traffic much more often in my flashy red ZHP than with my WRX, our inconspicuous 528iT or in our Pilot.
> 
> I am convinced that people are proactively nasty to me in traffic simply because I drive a flashy, fast looking BMW. I was just commenting on this to my wife the day before this thread was posted. People will literally block me in and prevent me from passing. It took me a few weeks to realize it, but I'm certain that I am not imagining it. It seems that the majority of the people running pick are 20 and 30 somethings in pickups, usually jacked up a bit...


I've noticed the same thing.

Fortunately at work, my boss is a car enthusiast as well as several of our executives so my car just kind of blends in.

My boss = Audi TT, but just placed an order for an S4 vert
CEO = Vette 50th anniversary vert
COO = clk55 vert (I think. Haven't seen it, but he just traded in his XKR vert last week)
CFO = slk350
Exec VP = '04 M3 coupe and a Vette


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

dorkus said:


> are you serious? what do they drive?


she's a divorced mother, she drives an old (as in ~1988) mercedes s500 or something like that. once as I was pulling in to my driveway, i heard her say something about my car (in a not good way) to her boyfriend with a late 80's cadillac.

i don't care and i chalk it up to jealousy.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Matthew330Ci said:


> she's a divorced mother, she drives an old (as in ~1988) mercedes s500 or something like that. once as I was pulling in to my driveway, i heard her say something about my car (in a not good way) to her boyfriend with a late 80's cadillac.
> 
> i don't care and i chalk it up to jealousy.


... maybe it was not about the new BMW after all.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

I got a lot of attention from the male species in my BMW, but not as much attention as I do in our pickup truck!


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Melissa said:


> I got a lot of attention from the male species in my BMW, but not as much attention as I do in our pickup truck!


 Dear Lady I am sure that you would get a lot of attention no matter *what* you drove.


----------



## vicszhp (Aug 27, 2004)

Yep, theres something about girls and trucks..Like steak and A.1.? lol... 



Melissa said:


> I got a lot of attention from the male species in my BMW, but not as much attention as I do in our pickup truck!


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

schreck said:


> Haha, it's so true though, although I don't drive a BMW or anything like that, women love the fact that a guy has a nice car. They don't care about mine, cause it's not worth a lot of money. But when there are 16 kids are my school with aviators, denalis, and a 350z, the women flock to them. It's embarrassing to me if I even ever associated myself with those girls. It is absolutely pathetic, women love the money, and that's all they care about. In my opinion.
> 
> Alex


Girls don't like boys, girls like cars and money.


----------



## biggie (May 6, 2004)

there are always gonna be jealous people in the world who wish they were smart enough to find a way to own a bmw, lets face it the majority of the people of the world can barely manage their lives and when they see you in the dope beamer they get jealous... know what i think "who cares what you think"


----------



## NP2004 (Feb 5, 2004)

I think alot of people that are in college or early through late 20's get offended when they see me in my BMW. Its almost as if they are struggling to pay for college or make ends meet and then they see me being 26 in a new model BMW and they just stare and give me the evil eye. I bought the car for performance and the way it handles but I have to admit the majority of stares I get arent the good ones but mostly "the lucky bastard look at him in his new BMW". Seems like the only people who dont give me the evil eye are BMW fanatics who own one themselves and give me props. Maybe its just an Ohio thing but even college aged females seem offended when they got their honda civics and toyota celica's and I pull up in my BMW.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Frankly, I don`t give a rat`s ass WHAT people think....I drive what I like, and like what I drive....(they all wind up in my rear-view mirror *anyway*....)

Regards,
Bob


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Gee...is this the flashback to the 80's thread? I've experienced none of the aforementioned ever (Although my neighbor across the street thinks I'm hot **** now that I have a new BMW...even though he has more money wrapped up in his GMC truck and Acura SUV than we do with all 5 of our vehicles, including the 330ci)


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

are you a male though? is the other guy gay?

our garage has a 94 honda civic, 2001 honda civic, 2003 honda civic, and 2001 honda odyssey. parents aren't happy with me considering a 2001 bmw 330 CIC...has too many miles.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

philippek said:


> Girls don't like boys, girls like cars and money.


that's only in california. in NYC they like money and luxury lofts in Tribeca.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

NP2004 said:


> Maybe its just an Ohio thing but even college aged females seem offended when they got their honda civics and toyota celica's and I pull up in my BMW.


either you got the wrong car for your school, or you're in the wrong school for your car. BMWs were a dime a dozen in the parking lot of my oft-stereotyped Northeast private university. and yes, i used to curse at them too.


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

This thread got long fast...

Let's face it, America is image conscious. Even when you say that you ONLY buy it for the driving experience, a BMW can help make or break you with clients, the boss, friends, family. BMW stands for power and money. Yes, it just so happens that a few of us enjoy the driving experience but by denying that BMW is a badge of image more than engineering is ignorant.

We all WISH we bought the car for only the experience, but let's face it... There are better cars to drive out there.

But in the end we all buy for different reasons..... We all have different lists of what we want. Image, driving experience, family (grocery, kids, etc), friends to impress, girls, boys, and obvious others I haven't touched on.

Cmon.. to notice other people looking at us we have to look over at them... It's a continuous cycle. I look over at someone looking at me and we both go online and we both say different things (who looked at whom first????).

If must make you feel good you have a capable car.. must feel good to have what you want.. must be good to be in a BMW. When you look for a BMW you often compare with an Audi and Benz and Infiniti and Acura... How often do you compare a BMW and toyota or honda? They are all luxury brands.. I don't see how everyone loves the drive so much if they compare to those other brands with plush and luxurious rides.

Oh.. on a last point.. for those who think people who drive BMWs are snobby.. isn't it overly snobby to bring tons of BMWs together in a meet? I'm not against them but it's just a thought that occured to me just now... We all have our own cars so a get together of other cars to look at the same thing is just a little... too much...

Anyway, where did the thought that yuppies drive BMWs come from? Why are BMW drivers classified as snobby and maniacs on the road?

And why did this person write this piece? And does it reflect we drivers?
http://www.epinions.com/content_960077956


----------



## birdman3 (Mar 2, 2004)

My fear of what people think of me owning a BMW is exactly why there is not an M3 in my driveway right now. The money isn't a problem, and I love driving my fiance's 325ci, but I am a young executive working at a manufacturing plant. The day I come rolling into the parking lot in my brand new foreign expensive sports car, is the day I go from one of the coworkers to one of "the suits". At least in the minds of all of the factory workers, and I really can't afford that separation. There are different reasons for caring what others think.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

birdman3 said:


> I am a young executive working at a manufacturing plant. The day I come rolling into the parking lot in my brand new foreign expensive sports car, is the day I go from one of the coworkers to one of "the suits". At least in the minds of all of the factory workers, and I really can't afford that separation. There are different reasons for caring what others think.


i like your Midwestern sensibility. :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

birdman3 said:


> My fear of what people think of me owning a BMW is exactly why there is not an M3 in my driveway right now. The money isn't a problem, and I love driving my fiance's 325ci, but I am a young executive working at a manufacturing plant. The day I come rolling into the parking lot in my brand new foreign expensive sports car, is the day I go from one of the coworkers to one of "the suits". At least in the minds of all of the factory workers, and I really can't afford that separation. There are different reasons for caring what others think.


Interesting. Your profile says you currently drive a Z4, but you think people will respect you less if you have a sporty, practical 4-seater like the M3 instead of a flashy and impractical roadster? I suspect you may be a bit off base in your analysis.  Besides, to continue climbing the corporate ladder, don't you have to stop fraternizing with "the troops"? I say go for it and get the M car. You only live once! :thumbup:

I'm happy with my car for many reasons and not ashamed of anything. If anyone feels envy because they think they can't afford a fine auto like mine, then that's their own problem. That said, I've never experienced anyone treating me any differently (in a good or bad way) because of what I drive.


----------



## Roadhawk (May 21, 2004)

Yeah - everyone knows me as a driving/car enthusiast/nut anyway...I talk about cars alot and have been talking up and now showing lots of folks my new Bimmer. And i don't feel that anyone (I know) thinks of me any different - I'm sure not...as for the rest...well who knows and who cares - I certainly don't live for them - nor care what the think...as long as they use their signals properly and don't make any sudden and unexpected lane changes as I'm blowing past...LOL Seriously - who cares what everyone else thinks...but its funny I actually had very mixed opinions about buying a BMW. I have always respected the brand - and its sportiness - versus Mercedes and Volvo and such which I thought were "old people" cars and unexciting etc...and I liked Audis but wasn't overly enamoured one way or another. SO yeah - BMW, Porsche etc - nice fast cars that handled well. But...yeah but...I thought many who drive BMWs and Porsches are what I call "posers" - they (many) weren't people who really even knew what they had - and certainly didn't know how to drive like these cars were meant to be driven - a point only reinforced by a friend of mine who instructs at Summit Point and who has told me stories about folks bringing their cars to the track for instruction (and these might even be considered a bit more enthusiastic drivers then most)...anyway he said that most just weren;t interested in pushing their cars - they were doing the course to check the box - say they had done it etc - but many were just scarred to even try driving at the limit...anyway - I think you get the point. So yeah - I was (somewhat) concerned about being associated with such...but the car won out - what can I say...I wanted performance and a certain degree of utility (and a vacation to Europe was in the works) - so we made it happen. And - well - I'm thrilled to death with the car - certainly won't hide the fact that I own/drive it...but its not like I put down others either - to each their own...and people that know me - know that I'm not a snob about it - just a crazy old guy who likes to drive fast!


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

birdman3 said:


> My fear of what people think of me owning a BMW is exactly why there is not an M3 in my driveway right now. The money isn't a problem, and I love driving my fiance's 325ci, but I am a young executive working at a manufacturing plant. The day I come rolling into the parking lot in my brand new foreign expensive sports car, is the day I go from one of the coworkers to one of "the suits". At least in the minds of all of the factory workers, and I really can't afford that separation. There are different reasons for caring what others think.


And that small town mentality of fitting in and not sticking out is exactly the reason I left St. Louis after college and never looked back. :thumbup:

I drive my Turbo to my clients all the time, and I rarely get any static from them. :bigpimp:

My ex is a country blonde from population 1000 town of Oklahoma, and she had to driver her brother's Chevy pickup truck to the school where she taught because she had a nice little fern Civic. 

Things like that don't sit well with me, though for some reason I keep getting mixed up with girls from the Midwest. 

My suggestion? Get the M3, just don't drive it to work.


----------



## spacewormfx (Aug 14, 2004)

I live in TJ Mexico and commute to my place of business in San Diego everyday. In TJ driving a BMW is too much of a risk. Forget about getting unwanted attention of girls or people thinking you must be loaded $$$ -that won't get you in trouble and i could care less. 

What that nice BMW will get you, is the attention of some really bad people, who will take their time to see where you live, who you are, what you do, who you know, how much you have, and then decide wether to target you for kidnapping and asking for some sweet ransom :eeps: 

I just pulled back from buying a 325i in SD because of this. Family thinks its too much of a liability and its better to keep a low profile. My fiance also fell in love with the 325i and still she told me to hold off on buying it untill we live in San Diego (not happening soon because of the skyhigh property costs :yikes: ) They are probably right. 

I've seen some 3-series (320's mostly) around but they are rare and you see them driven by rich kids (Juniors), narcs or image-conscious execs. Oh but yesterday I saw the first 5-series BMW with mexican plates in TJ (mexican plates= almost double US price), now that sets the standard in grabbing one's attention over here.

I'll err on the side of caution for now.  
Still its a sweet machine


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Mr. E said:


> Interesting. Your profile says you currently drive a Z4, but you think people will respect you less if you have a sporty, practical 4-seater like the M3 instead of a flashy and impractical roadster? I suspect you may be a bit off base in your analysis.


LOL! The M3 could be misbadged as a "325CI" and nobody would know the difference.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

BMWs are utterly common out here. To be noticed, it either a) has to be a Z8, b) has to be highly modified, or c) has to be driven by an asshole and sworn at. I waved at other E30s in my E30, but never got a wave back. *shrug* My Miata gets more attention (see b), but that includes attention from the police, which isn't a good thing. I never got a ticket in the BMW.

I'm glad people have the image of me they do because of what I do with cars. I could give a good swut about the image people have of me over just what _kind_ of car I have.


----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

Sure, driving a BMW may change the way some people look at you. But why would you worry about what others think. As long as you appreciate your car and enjoy driving it don't let what other people think about you get in the way of you driving or owning the car of your dreams. 

Alex


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> LOL! The M3 could be misbadged as a "325CI" and nobody would know the difference.


 Many wouldn't - until they drove it


----------



## VEGANSAM (Aug 1, 2004)

*I can't believe I read this ENTIRE thread in one shot :yikes:* ​
I gotta go pee now . . . :flush: ​
Then I gotta move around. :banana: ​
*My ass hurts from sitting!! :bareass: *​


----------



## vicszhp (Aug 27, 2004)

You read the whole thing through? Nice, you get a special set of props just for that. I think Bimmerfest should send you a T-shirt. what do you think after reading this thread?



VEGANSAM said:


> *I can't believe I read this ENTIRE thread in one shot :yikes:* ​
> I gotta go pee now . . . :flush: ​
> Then I gotta move around. :banana: ​
> *My ass hurts from sitting!! :bareass: *​


----------



## VEGANSAM (Aug 1, 2004)

vicszhp said:


> You read the whole thing through? Nice, you get a special set of props just for that. I think Bimmerfest should send you a T-shirt. what do you think after reading this thread?


After peeing, I kept asking myself the same question! . . . The bottom line is, the opinions & feelings were far too varied to reach a specific consensus, but it was VERY interesting reading . . . 

It'll be interesting to see what my best friend & my G.M. will experience after they get their first BMWs in Oct/Nov . . .
​


----------



## mike l (Jun 21, 2004)

The only negative connotations I receive are from American muscle car owners who judge everything by straight line speed. They say "I paid half of what you paid and I can beat you in a race." I WANT to say "but at the end of the day, I drive a BMW and you drive a Chevy." However, this is simply lowering myself to their level and I avoid that. Bottom line: I put snow tires on my car and drive to work in the winter and his Z28 is nowhere to be found for 6 months. Now who paid too much? I actually let one of my co-workers drive my car and now he wants one. :rofl:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

mike l said:


> They say "I paid half of what you paid and I can beat you in a race."


I'm told by a Z28 Camaro owner that the auto transmissions outperform the mannies because they handle the power output better. I dunno, I don't have any insecurities with him smoking me off the line, especially since his sacrifice is driving an automatic.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

on a separate but related topic... how about when a BMW makes you look like what you really are, namely a stupid jerk? i was at my dealer this morning and a guy in a white M3 'vert pulled up and stopped smack in front of the yellow no-parking zone by the showroom entrance and in the middle of the main driveway for the entire dealer, which is already really crowded and by a busy highway as it is. he came into the showroom, his stupid M3 just sitting there in the middle of everything, and said he was bringing the car in for service. first of all, clearly the showroom is not the place to come for service (there's the stupid part), and even if you didn't know you should at least park the car or pull over in a less obtrusive spot (there's the jerk). the way he drove up there you'd think he was some sort of VIP or something, but he wasn't even a "distinguished gentleman" type... looked more like a lame Dolph Lundgren wannabe who just mowed his lawn. while his M3 was sitting there, a flatbed truck was trying to drive by and had to very gingerly squeeze through... i almost wished the 740i on top of the flatbed had fallen off and smashed his precious convertible. serious lameness.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

I have two sets of friends: one set from my industry, venture capital, and another group of people my age.

For the most part, my industry friends, who for the most part, are 10 years older than me drive very expensive cars. When we get together, it feels like a german auto convention. They notice my car for what it is, a sporty but convenient sedan, but they don't judge me by it. On the other hand, if I showed up in a Civic, they might wonder what happened... (sad but true)

On the other hand, the group of friends my age (mid to late 30's) see my car and react differently. Jaws drop, some google, the car nuts ask tons of questions, and unfortunately, since most of them are driving Camrys, et al, sometimes I sense a bit of well-hidden jealous tension. I find myself trying to hide the car or take our more sensible Pilot when I get together with them. In the end, once we get rolling and enjoying ourselves, the car is forgotten and we're just buddies, but when I pull up, sometimes I can feel some tension.

I think humans aspire, compete, and lots of guys have some pressure from their wives to succeed. For whatever reason people may buy their BMW, "pure" or "tainted," they are seen as expensive luxuries and symbols of financial success to many people. They're still my friends, but the tension is unfortunate. 

Does it bother me to be judged by my car sometimes? Yep.

Would it change my car choice? Nope.

Am I stressed about it? Nope.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

kurichan said:


> On the other hand, the group of friends my age (mid to late 30's) see my car and react differently. Jaws drop, some google, the car nuts ask tons of questions, and unfortunately, since most of them are driving Camrys, et al, sometimes I sense a bit of well-hidden jealous tension. I find myself trying to hide the car or take our more sensible Pilot when I get together with them. In the end, once we get rolling and enjoying ourselves, the car is forgotten and we're just buddies, but when I pull up, sometimes I can feel some tension.


I have had BMW' since I was 23. Most of my friends my age late 20's to early 30's have BMW's or other German cars since they started working out of college as well. I always thought it was normal. You know, you get your high SAT scores, you get into good college, then you can buy the sh*t that you want since you were a boy. :dunno:

Honestly, if you did well in school and work hard at your job, what is the big deal about being able to afford a 40K car? 

My friends (mostly from college) are competitive, and I think when I got my first M3 at 23, that really lit a fire under all my friends' a$$ to see what they are or aren't doing about their career. A year or two later, they all got them, and I taught all of them to drive stick shifts, and they all bought stick shift BMW's or Audi's. Now they wonder why anyone would drive a slushie in traffic. :thumbup: :bigpimp:


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

kurichan said:


> I think humans aspire, compete, and lots of guys have some pressure from their wives to succeed.


no kidding. a friend of mine lives a modest life as a web designer and is pretty much a hippie. he and his gf went to Cali to visit a friend of his who had made out well in the dot-com boom - house with pool and of course bimmer in the driveway. i think the bimmer really stuck in his gf's mind because she brought it up when he got an earful about where he was going with his life and why he wasn't making more money when they got home.


----------



## tom busby (Aug 7, 2004)

Its really not so complicated. How many cars have an independent rear suspension? That's why a BMW is fun to drive.
Mercedes is a tank, Jaguar? who cares? Audi? even fewer cars than BMW. Corvette? No back seat. Honda S2000? Fine liitle car but no back seat.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

kdshapiro said:


> bmwguynj said:
> 
> 
> > After reviewing this very interesting thread, the overall summary seems to be as follows...
> ...


funny, i actually find myself pretty much agreeing with bmwguynj. and, interestingly, we are all from Jersey...

i think there might be another point in all of this... that there are, very loosely, two kinds of BMW owners. the self-conscious/self-effacing ones, and the ones who strut their stuff. and of course everyone in between, but those are the two "poles" so to speak.

nice cars btw, bmwguynj. :thumbup:


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

bmwguynj said:


> After reviewing this very interesting thread, the overall summary seems to be as follows:
> 
> 1. Work and your BMW just do NOT go well together. Unless you are the boss, drive a lower profile car to work if if you care what your fellow employees think of you and when it comes to review / raise time with your boss. This goes especially for the type of customers you visit. They are all human and have tendencies to judge a person no matter how good of a relationship you have with them.
> 
> ...


I think that in all your 5 cases the common denominator is a type of person that cannot stand seeing other people having something that they do not, i.e., envious, helpless people. Then, why anybody will care about what this people think if anyway there is no way of changing their opinion of you?

Even if that person is your own boss, if he/she will make a decision on you in your workplace based on _personal_ beliefs (and in the type of car that you drive... please!) and not on a _professional_ level, well, it is time to move to another job because you are going nowhere there.

Of course, you can always care about what this people think of your car, your house and you, suck it up, be a "puppy" and live your life like everybody else is running it but you.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

Technic said:


> I think that in all your 5 cases the common denominator is a type of person that cannot stand seeing other people having something that they do not, i.e., envious, helpless people. Then, why anybody will care about what this people think if anyway there is no way of changing their opinion of you?
> 
> Even if that person is your own boss, if he/she will make a decision on you in your workplace based on _personal_ beliefs (and in the type of car that you drive... please!) and not on a _professional_ level, well, it is time to move to another job because you are going nowhere there.


ah, if only life were so simple...


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

dorkus said:


> funny, i actually find myself pretty much agreeing with bmwguynj. and, interestingly, we are all from Jersey...
> 
> i think there might be another point in all of this... that there are, very loosely, two kinds of BMW owners. the self-conscious/self-effacing ones, and the ones who strut their stuff. and of course everyone in between, but those are the two "poles" so to speak.
> 
> nice cars btw, bmwguynj. :thumbup:


always good hearing from a fellow NJ BMW owner! Thanks for the compliment. We all want the finer things in life and brand name does make a difference. No one is perfect when it comes to being totally object about this topic (especially me)!


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

dorkus said:


> ah, if only life were so simple...


Holy bejesuses the other day you were at 30 something posts...pretty soon you're going to make me feel bad

NJ owners rejoice! We definitely need a NJ meet..and a regional forum in bimmerfest's forums :thumbup:


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

Fzara2000 said:


> Holy bejesuses the other day you were at 30 something posts...pretty soon you're going to make me feel bad


whoa... have i really posted this much?? lost track... 



> NJ owners rejoice! We definitely need a NJ meet..and a regional forum in bimmerfest's forums :thumbup:


yeah... i just met up with st_o_p, who parks in the same garage as i do in my apartment complex. i was checking out the nav system and mp3 hard drive player in his 325xi.


----------



## ccha (Dec 30, 2002)

Fzara2000 said:


> Holy bejesuses the other day you were at 30 something posts...pretty soon you're going to make me feel bad


Werd. He needs to get off his ass and go for a drive.... Hey Dorkus, you over 1200 miles yet?


----------



## mlomker (Sep 14, 2004)

BMW's aren't very common in Minnesota, so it definitely does get some attention. I actually like that fact but I have had to explain to a number of friends that their SUV's cost more than my car...they're usually surprised by that (not sure why).

I'd also agree with Mad Max--some people do give way more often to the BMW and there are fewer tail-gaters. I think subconsciously some people are more worried about hitting an "expensive" car (presumably owned by someone on a first-name basis with an attorney). I know I thought that way before I bought mine.


----------



## azurribaggio (Dec 29, 2003)

In contrast here in the Bay Area and even more so in some smaller communities (PALO ALTO, LOS ALTOS, SF, etc) BMW's are sooooooo dense that you can't look one way without seeing one comming. As an example in Palo Alto I was using a public parking lot and counted 20!!! BMWs mind you the parking lot probably held about 50 cars.

Of course you can't get great deals out here because the dealers know they don't need to bargain too much to move their inventory.

So when I hear other people getting their 2004 330ci/zhp's for 38K/39K before taxes I go nuts!!!!


----------



## toniarae (Jan 7, 2002)

I know when I purchased my 325i almost a month ago, I tended to try to hide from everyone I work with. It seems like people look at you as though you are trying to impress others with your vehicle. Whenever I could not hide any longer and someone saw me pull into the parking lot, that was it. Everyone in the office knew about my new car. One lady even came up to me and said "Why a BMW?" I told her I had one about a year ago and I just loved it. We don't drive these cars for status, we drive them because they are great cars and a joy to drive. People just don't understand!!!


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

toniarae said:


> I know when I purchased my 325i almost a month ago, I tended to try to hide from everyone I work with. It seems like people look at you as though you are trying to impress others with your vehicle. Whenever I could not hide any longer and someone saw me pull into the parking lot, that was it. Everyone in the office knew about my new car. One lady even came up to me and said "Why a BMW?" I told her I had one about a year ago and I just loved it. We don't drive these cars for status, we drive them because they are great cars and a joy to drive. People just don't understand!!!


Just today on my 5 mile drive to a client, I stopped at the light next to a Silver Turbo. I lost count of the bimmers along the drive after I counted 20. :bigpimp:

I do live in West LA, which is probably why I don't understand why people would even make a big deal about driving a bimmer. Actually, people might think it's kind of weird if you are a professonal in your 20'3 and 30's and you don't have a Lexus, bimmer, Merc, etc in this part of town. :dunno:

The client might raised an eyebrow if you show up in a 360 or a 550, other than that, it's just no big deal.


----------



## toniarae (Jan 7, 2002)

Stuka said:


> Just today on my 5 mile drive to a client, I stopped at the light next to a Silver Turbo. I lost count of the bimmers along the drive after I counted 20. :bigpimp:
> 
> I do live in West LA, which is probably why I don't understand why people would even make a big deal about driving a bimmer. Actually, people might think it's kind of weird if you are a professonal in your 20'3 and 30's and you don't have a Lexus, bimmer, Merc, etc in this part of town. :dunno:
> 
> The client might raised an eyebrow if you show up in a 360 or a 550, other than that, it's just no big deal.


In my area appx. 60 miles south of Houston, you do not see many BMW's. So, anytime you see one, it is very noticable. People do not understand that my car cost less than their huge Surburban, or other type of SUV.

...I had forgotten to mention that the lady who had asked me why I had bought the BMW seemed to be mad at me for a few days afterward. :dunno:


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

Here, in San Francisco / Marin, it seems I'd have to drive an Individual color Z8 or something truly exotic before I would be viewed differently. I see people with much nicer cars than mine just about everywhere, although my 330xi does have more goodies than most 3ers out there. 

Maybe I'm just getting jaded? :dunno:


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

You don't see THAT many BMWs in toledo. You will see maybe 5% of the cars are BMWs and under 1% are newer than 2002. 

I was following a Lexus SC430 on the highway and I did leave extra buffer room than I normally do for other cars, but I can see myself driving a bmw convertible and jerkyl honda civic drivers (I driveone right now) would tail gate me.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

ccha said:


> Werd. He needs to get off his ass and go for a drive.... Hey Dorkus, you over 1200 miles yet?


blah blah blah... hey, are you even over 10k yet? didn't you take delivery of your ZHP like 8 months ago??


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

toniarae said:


> ...I had forgotten to mention that the lady who had asked me why I had bought the BMW seemed to be mad at me for a few days afterward. :dunno:


i'm fairly convinced now that the only way you can get people like this off your case is to take them for a spin in your bimmer (assumming they accept, maybe they will say something ignorant like "i don't need to ride around in your fancy $80,000 car i like my Chevy just fine"), or better yet, if you can trust them, let them drive it. take them for even a half mile on a windy road and they'll get it really fast. hell i swore i would never buy a bimmer... then i test drove one and couldn't shut up about how great it was. after that, everything else felt pretty crappy or just made me :yawn: behind the wheel.


----------



## toniarae (Jan 7, 2002)

dorkus said:


> i'm fairly convinced now that the only way you can get people like this off your case is to take them for a spin in your bimmer (assumming they accept, maybe they will say something ignorant like "i don't need to ride around in your fancy $80,000 car i like my Chevy just fine"), or better yet, if you can trust them, let them drive it. take them for even a half mile on a windy road and they'll get it really fast. hell i swore i would never buy a bimmer... then i test drove one and couldn't shut up about how great it was. after that, everything else felt pretty crappy or just made me :yawn: behind the wheel.


 :thumbup: 
I may have to try that!!!


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

*Must agree that people look at you differently*

That though depends on where you go. I get more looks in my car then if I were in another car. I guess that you get what you pay for. Wouldn't we all get more looks if we were walking down the street with Pamela Anderson???


----------



## vicszhp (Aug 27, 2004)

Hhahaha..

This is very true. You get what you pay for. Id be seen with Pamela but don't think that's where I would stop. Would you like hepatis with your meal sir?


----------



## JJKK (Apr 17, 2002)

Word.



Dave 330i said:


> I don't like the attention. I don't talk about my car, not even with other BMW drivers. Most of the time, I get embarassed when people think BMW drivers are making a statement.


----------



## johnc_22 (Sep 14, 2004)

Dave 330i said:


> I don't like the attention. I don't talk about my car, not even with other BMW drivers. Most of the time, I get embarassed when people think BMW drivers are making a statement.


I almost started a new thread with this long, rambling post but I think it really belongs here. Kick back and grab a beer because I'm long-winded:

I've never owned a BMW. My fondest experience with one until a recent test drive was riding with a friend of mine to high school every day in his mint 2002 (circa 1983 - I thought it was fantastic).

I test drove a 2004 330i w/premium,sport,xenon and steptronic w/24 miles the other day and was amazed (duh). One dealer even offered me a price of $36.5ish on that very car, essentially making a couple of hundred bucks on the sale with the current $3k incentive. I don't want another black car but he said for about $300 (local) to $900 (covered flatbed) he could probably still find me the color I want if I act before too long. I'm selling my beloved 9-3 Viggen because I can't deal with the manual in my new commute situation and I'd rather get what I can for it while there's still a bit of warranty left. I've got other issues with the car, and it's not problems with the car but just that the car no longer fits my needs very well. I intended to keep this car for years but it didn't work out, so I want my next car to be a car I keep well beyond the warranty period. I'd also like my next car to hold its value a bit better.

Other cars I've driven are the 2005 Subie Legacy GT and the Acura TL. The Subie is nice and all, but a step down from what I currently have if a bit faster. There's really not that much to dislike about the 2004 Acura TL (OK, FWD, but I already live quite well with that) and I could be very happy in that car and even with the insane price on the 3-series the TL would STILL be cheaper to get into and likely cheaper to own out of warranty (feel free to correct me). The fact is I never thought I could get into a car as described above for so little. :yikes:

My qualms about buying an E46 at this point are:
- E90 arrives before too long - many suggest there will be a marked depreciation in older 3-series as those cars become the accepted norm.
- issues I read about on these boards. I also have friends who say they had very minor problems with theirs that were always fixed promptly without flack by their dealer. I've read a ton of on other boards as well as this one regarding stalling, steptronic failures, and other things that would be hard to deal with. Believe it or not the SAAB has been bullet proof through about 44K miles.
- IMAGE - this thread expresses perfectly the angst I feel about being in a BMW and mainly what my coworkers (who I deal with daily), friends (who I deal with at least weekly) and family (don't care for the most part - happy with my success) think about me. Random strangers on the road I really don't care about because if they want to dislike a BMW driver there are thousands on the roads of Atlanta.

I've got other concerns but those pretty much sum it up. Again, the car floored me like nothing I've ever sunk my right foot into. It's an indescribable reaction based on a combination of fit & finish, bank vault feeling, pleasing engine music and good 'n fast. I'd probaby prefer the 6-speed because I'm an enthusiast but it's just no longer practical. I do worry about the image the BMW conveys. Am I making a mountain out of a molehill? There are at least 2 other BMWs at our tiny dot-com, and like I said my family will get over it. My friends are a tougher crowd. Many of them just won't get it. :tsk: They've been driving the same cars for 10 years, and in most cases very run of the mill appliances. They are good friends so I don't worry about losing them, it's the flack they'll give me when in fact, should I pull the trigger, I'll be driving a car I paid a mere $3K more for than my current car!

Ugh, looking for someone to tell me WHY it's stupid to worry about it. I'll do nothing until I get a fair price for my Viggen, but if I've ever wanted a BMW as the car I look back over my shoulder at every time I park it (still my reaction to the Viggen), this is the time it seems. I knew I would consider the BMW once I reached this point but figured the sticker shock would drive me away.

If you made it this far thanks for listening to someone meander :wahwah: through their thoughts out loud and thanks for any comments or opinions you have.

John


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

johnc_22 said:


> I do worry about the image the BMW conveys. Am I making a mountain out of a molehill? There are at least 2 other BMWs at our tiny dot-com, and like I said my family will get over it. My friends are a tougher crowd. Many of them just won't get it. :tsk: They've been driving the same cars for 10 years, and in most cases very run of the mill appliances. They are good friends so I don't worry about losing them, it's the flack they'll give me when in fact, should I pull the trigger, I'll be driving a car I paid a mere $3K more for than my current car!
> 
> Ugh, looking for someone to tell me WHY it's stupid to worry about it.


john, i don't think it's stupid at all to be worrying about it - you care what your FRIENDS (not random people mind you) think, to me that shows me you are just respectful of and sensitive to their views. what are friends for anyway if not to tell you what they honestly think about something? if i just wanted people to agree with me all the time i could just get a talking parrot.

that said, i would not worry about it too much. if they're good friends and they listen to you they'll get over it. and like i said before, just take them for a ride or toss them the keys and they'll understand. the BMW "experience" is not a subtle thing, it only takes one ride to get it. they might be envious, but at least they might believe you when you say you bought it for how it drives, not for the status.


----------



## Roadhawk (May 21, 2004)

Nice post John. Get the car you want - and I don't think you can at all go wrong with the current 3 series (minor issues aside - as you have mentioned) - and I hear you on the black. IMO few colors ever look better then black when it is clean and polished...but keeping that way is the issue - I know you know this. So pay the bit extra and get the color you want. And don't worry what other's think...I mean do you let them choose you girlfriend/wife or what have you?

And regarding M/T vs Auto (in whatever form)...well for me its M/T - pretty much the only consideration. For me driving an M/T is part of the package - the joy - of driving. And I do spend plenty of time in my cummute and around town stuck in traffic and at lights etc - but I don't feel bothered by the M/T at all - well occasionally it gets annoying - but I really find it rare - and in those cases I just let the clutch out and keep it in N with a foot on the brake. I am not at all bothered while driving. So in many ways I don't understand this concern - but thats just me. And even if you feel an occasional discomfort or what have you - well you must way it against the fun factor in spirited driving - just my $.02. Enjoy regardless...


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

Roadhawk said:


> And regarding M/T vs Auto (in whatever form)...well for me its M/T - pretty much the only consideration. For me driving an M/T is part of the package - the joy - of driving.


i don't drive a stick, but i have to agree with this... stick is the way to go if it's convenient for you in your circumstances. there's no substitute for the driving experience with a stick. that said, for me also it simply wasn't an option - not because i can't drive stick (which i can't but would love to learn), but simply because if i want to let someone else drive (family, girlfriend) it becomes a big problem. it's also a lot more comfortable in urban driving to not have to row gears constantly (i live around NYC). add to that the fact that the steptronic is a really, really good slushbox which, unlike other manumatics i've tried, has a very usable manual mode, and i think the step becomes an acceptable (for some) alternative to stick. especially if you have the extra power of the 330i - the 325i gets a bit sapped by the step and is actually more in need of a stick to optimize its power delivery, but i still get by just fine. i don't regret the compromise i've made one bit.

i also agree - get the color you want. unless you're the type of person who absolutely doesn't care about the color of the car (i know maybe one person [my brother] like this), the discount isn't worth all those years of saying "i really hate this color i wish i had gotten [xxx]." you're paying $35k+ as it is, another $1k or so making the difference between just liking or absolutely loving your car is worth it IMHO.


----------



## norihaga (Aug 25, 2004)

dorkus said:


> no kidding. a friend of mine lives a modest life as a web designer and is pretty much a hippie. he and his gf went to Cali to visit a friend of his who had made out well in the dot-com boom - house with pool and of course bimmer in the driveway. i think the bimmer really stuck in his gf's mind because she brought it up when he got an earful about where he was going with his life and why he wasn't making more money when they got home.


He should take her advice ... dump her, and buy himself a BMW with the money he saves :rofl:


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

:wahwah: 

Comon guys, who cares what others think..they can go FCUK themselves..you should just mind your own business, and if they make statements that offend you...well ignore them, and if your friends are saying it....well you know their true colors....

they are not your friends, they are jealous friends which are worse than enemies....

WATCH IT...they may key your car!!


----------



## iateyourcheese (Sep 9, 2004)

*I just remind them...*

My parents and family freaked when I bought my new BMW. They saw it as me blowing my money on something that's a status symbol. I had no intention of buying the car until I test drove one and loved it. In fact, I was on my way to buy a new Acura TL when I decided to stop and try the BMW since that's what the TL is supposed to be chasing.

The point of my story is this... when people seem put off by the BMW, I gently remind them of how many Explorers, Expeditions, and Excursions they see, and how these cars are easily as expensive as many BMW's. You get more sheet metal with an Expedition, but you don't get more car. Besides, it fits in my garage better.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

elmalloc said:


> I agree, greedy bitches, let them make their own money


I do, thanks. :neener:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

johnc_22 said:


> ... There's really not that much to dislike about the 2004 Acura TL (OK, FWD, but I already live quite well with that) and I could be very happy in that car and even with the insane price on the 3-series the TL would STILL be cheaper to get into and likely cheaper to own out of warranty (feel free to correct me). The fact is I never thought I could get into a car as described above for so little. :yikes:


The new TL is a nice car with a ton of features and power for the price. However, why would think its cheaper to fix out of warrarnty? Front wheel drive transaxles (especially automatics) are extremely expensive to replace. My buddy's V-6 Accord trans died, and they want around $5k to fix. He said no way, and traded it for a used '97 328i. Its not flawless, but the minor problems have been easy to fix himself.

Also, don't worry about your friends. Buy what you want, and just honestly tell them your reasons. If they are friends, they'll understand.


----------



## njnyc330i (Nov 3, 2003)

Driving a bimmer (330i SP) hasn't changed the way people have viewed me. Here in NJ, the 3-series is as common as the Honda Accord was back in the 80s/early 90s. However, M3's , M5's always get looks since they are obviously much rarer.


----------



## bunilla (Jun 19, 2004)

Friens HATE me.... chicks LOVE it...


----------



## STEVE46 (Aug 25, 2004)

Just today, one of my co-workers asked how long I've had my 330i for. I told him I got it in July. He said "Wow, I didn't know you were rich! We must be paying you alot!" I polietly said "No, actually, it's a CPO car and wasn't as expensive as you might think." He just said "Oh". That seems like a pretty typical reaction from people since I bought the car. Of course, the lady 2 doors down from me (who I've never met or talked to before) has started waving to me when she sees me. She drives a 330i as well. That seems to be the typical reaction from other BMW owners. It's like I've joined a club. And then there are the cute girls who work at the restaurant next door. One of them stared at me as I was driving out and I saw her mouth say "Nice Car!" Now THOSE are the good reactions! :banana:


----------



## OneLuckyPuppy (Aug 7, 2004)

LeucX3 said:


> There are two groups of BMW owners. Those you buy it for the Roundel and everything that comes with it. And then those who buy a BMW because of the way it drives and cant' drive anything else. I'm in the latter group.


Couldn't have said it better. Now go tell that to a non BMW fanatic! :dunno:


----------



## ccha (Dec 30, 2002)

dorkus said:


> blah blah blah... hey, are you even over 10k yet? didn't you take delivery of your ZHP like 8 months ago??


16 months and just went over 10k miles. The computers tells me that I need 2000 more miles for my first service.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

ALthough it probably doesn't need to be said again, office gossip is crazy. One of my better friends from work just bought a 2001 or 2 Porsche Boxster. Our parking lots are full of SUV's, loaded pontiac's, a couple Bimmers...etc. Well, once dude got his boxster the rumor mill started. Being friends w/ this guy there were no less than 30 people that came up and asked "how could dude afford a Porsche on our wages?" I just had to ask "how can you afford your Pontiac on our wages? the Boxster only cost him ~30k, how much was your Suburban/Yukon/Bonneville...." In less than a week people had pretty much STFU. 

It's definately interesting how an "exotic" will draw attention even if it's half the price of a "common" car.


----------



## Mantis (Sep 7, 2004)

I firmly believe it's just the name people have a problem.Jealous is where it happens.

Todays car market as said many times here is high no matter what you want.Look at the new Pontiac GTO(which I drove)it costs 34k.For that kind of money,you can get into many different BMW's used.

I wish people could get over it and realize most who drive a BMW has a deep passion for the car and not the name.Driving one is an experience.

I also agree with the comment said that most who talk smack about people who own BMW are the same people who never drove one......


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

it's actually quite gay, nobody realizes that. I was in a 30K 330CIC fully loaded 2001 w/ 50k miles (with top down) and a guy who bought a toyota avalon (with 75K miles on it no less) rode in it and complained most of the time. I stepped through 1st and 2nd gear at a stop light to go as fast as i could to jerk him around and he says man this ride isnt smooth, hah. At the end of the ride he said he would take his avalon over that car.

Toyota Avalon is a complete different car in a different league (to me, much lower) than a bmw 330 convertible.

Jealous people are ****s, for 30K, many people could afford it. How do you say you would take your car (an avalon) over a bmw 330cic when you didn't even drive it and you were a passenger in the scrunched back seat? Obvoiusly people buy cars for different reasons, I really won't be using the back seat much - peopel will sit there for a max of 30 minutes. The guy's like I bet yo will be really uncomfortable driving this a long distance, why would he say that? He hasn't sat in teh driver's seat, and he doesn't know how smooth the car is on the highway - incredible.

ELmO


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Agreed. Down here in Austin, everyone drives big old F350s with the diesel option and I don't hear anyone questioning $40K for a freaking pickup. But drive a BMW for $30K and everyone thinks your rich. Heck, I get comments for taking trips to Europe. 

I save my money so I can drive a BMW. I don't blow my cash on parties, clubbing, or golf.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

elmalloc said:


> it's actually quite gay, nobody realizes that. I was in a 30K 330CIC fully loaded 2001 w/ 50k miles (with top down) and a guy who bought a toyota avalon (with 75K miles on it no less) rode in it and complained most of the time... At the end of the ride he said he would take his avalon over that car.


i agree with you to an extent; i'm sure there is some envy/resentment at play here, or perhaps just a distaste for the yuppie BMW image (hey, i was a bmw hater once too). but let's be fair too... some people may legitimately prefer a smooth, quiet, isolated Toyota/Lexus ride to the sporting, european feel of a BMW. your "enthusiastic" driving may have added to the resentment, maybe he thought you were being a show-off. anyway, the cars are apples and oranges, something clearly lost on him. he may not have been lying when he said he would take his avalon over the 330. maybe that's just his bag.

still, it's not very cool to be dissing a person's car when they give you a ride in it, particularly when it's clear you like it so much. i would just tell him, to each their own, and be happy you're in the superior automobile. rubbing it in his face will just reinforce his a$$hole perception of BMW owners. and let's face it, i'm sure there's a good number of BMW owners out there who ARE legitimately a$$holes. i get the feeling we bimmerfesters are the nice ones. 



xspeedy said:


> Agreed. Down here in Austin, everyone drives big old F350s with the diesel option and I don't hear anyone questioning $40K for a freaking pickup.


ah, texas... *sigh* my old roommate was from houston, no shortage of good stories from him.


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

Believe me, he's a complete jerk at work. The boss has had to sit him aside and have talks to him for his language at work (I swear, but not in a work environment, har) - and how other people are not liking his attitude at work. He's very rude, and yet he tries to portray an attitude sometimes that he's not at all and he's nice.

I don' say anything to him when I sit in his avalon - i could say wow you bought this boring old man's 75K mile car for how much? All he does is talk about how it's Toyota's highest end line and is better than the lowest lexus line etc etc and i don't rebut any of his crap, but he has to try and make me feel bad about buying a convertible.

"You can't sit anyone back here, why would anyone buy this car, there's no space in teh trunk, you can't tow anything, you can barely fit 4 people, it's codl with the top down, i bet this is uncomfortable on the highway, boy this isn't a smooth ride, how many miles per gallon do you get again?"

Completely missing the point that hte car is 10 times sexier than his and drives like a son of a bitch, I completely ignored his comment and said nothing back when he said "I'd take my avalon over that car anyday". Yes, maybe it's not the most practical car, but that's not the reason I'm driving it. =)

-ELmO


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

TLudwig said:


> Now that I've finished my rant, my question is why did the guy walk right past the Lexus, the Cadillac, and the Benz and go to my car? I probably would have asked him that outright, but the light turned green. :dunno:


You should have slipped him a bill in recognition of his discerning taste!


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

*Question*

When in the position to answer what car you drive, what do you respond with?
Examples include "BMW", "x-Series", the actual and full model designation eg 330i, or try your best to dodge the question eg. "nothing fancy..."


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

allaboutme said:


> When in the position to answer what car you drive, what do you respond with?
> Examples include "BMW", "x-Series", the actual and full model designation eg 330i, or try your best to dodge the question eg. "nothing fancy..."


well, usually i just tell people "i got a new car..." and if they don't ask what it is, i leave it at that. if they ask what kind, i have no choice but to respond "... a BMW..." to which i usually get some sort of strong response. usually it's "oooooh a bimmer" followed by some teasing. i told my boss i got a new car recently, and when he asked i said a 325i. his reply was "oh that's a great car" and was very positive about it. but then, this is coming from someone who drives a S600 and SL55 AMG...

i may just start responding "a 325i" and leave it at that. if they ask me what kind of car it is i'll just say "a sedan."


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

dorkus said:


> i may just start responding "a 325i" and leave it at that. if they ask me what kind of car it is i'll just say "a sedan."


Haha! I started doing that a few weeks ago. 'What kind of car you drive?' 'A 330Ci'. I'd say 'an e46' but I'll have to explain what an e46 is... :rofl:


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

*well, at least we don't have it this bad.*

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=573&ncid=757&e=4&u=/nm/20041007/od_nm/iraq_bmw_dc

talk about getting stereotyped...


----------



## norihaga (Aug 25, 2004)

vicszhp said:


> Oh and date went pretty darn well...THANKS BMW.


What, no pictures?

:rofl:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

dorkus said:


> http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=573&ncid=757&e=4&u=/nm/20041007/od_nm/iraq_bmw_dc
> 
> talk about getting stereotyped...


Interesting. I wonder how they're all able to afford bmws?


----------



## vicszhp (Aug 27, 2004)

My friends mom pinched my ass and said it was because I deserved it since I'm driving a nice car......

Husband didn't like that.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

vicszhp said:


> My friends mom pinched my ass and said it was because I deserved it since I'm driving a nice car......
> 
> Husband didn't like that.


You are a Girl Magnet. :rofl:


----------



## Iniquity (Sep 3, 2003)

with most of you guys..

I don't talk about my car unless I'm with other BMW enthusiasts.. or someone I know who likes cars for cars... if people ask, i usually say, "Oh, just a black sedan to get groceries.. nothing more".. i've been able to get people off my back a lot by saying that..

i'm with the guy who does the double switch..

the unfortunate (or fortunate) thing about bmws and girls.. yea.. you never know if they like you for you or the car... i've had girls say "hi... nice car" to me when I'm getting in my car or walking towards it.. would they have even given me a 2nd look if I was somwehere else or getting into a neon? probably not.. so i just ignore them and go on... granted, not all girls are like that... unfortunately, where I relax/chill/eat/whatever is in a higher class area where every girl is used to nothing less than a luxury car.. it makes it kind of hard to find a girl that isn't very materialistic... 

so you say, why not go elsewhere.. well.. the city i'm in now.. anywhere else is a place to get your car keyed or backed into... i try to get rides with friends whenever possible.. they all understand where I'm coming from and agree (both male and female)

working on getting a new job.. as soon as I do, I'll be getting my Civic HX, or Toyota Matrix or whatever and garaging my ZHP...


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

So... I'm at a party talking with an investment banker. He asks what kind of car I ended up buying. I told him a BMW. He says nothing. Then I say, I really wanted to get a Toyota Prius as a daily driver... and before I can complete the sentence (about also buying a Porsche 550 Spyder) he starts laughing out loud about the image of me driving a Prius...

So it looks like some people see you differently if you DON'T drive a BMW!


----------



## atlau (Jul 1, 2004)

AND I find cops tend to move toward you in a BMW than something else (the merc)

Had 3 tickets in the BMW, and 0 in the merc

Bloody Cops




Galun said:


> Heh, that's quite true.
> 
> I find out that people tend to move out of my way more often when I am in the BMW instead of the Audi. It's the same driving style, but somehow more people move right to a slower lane when they see a BMW in the rear view mirror. Just my experience.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

atlau said:


> AND I find cops tend to move toward you in a BMW than something else (the merc)
> 
> Had 3 tickets in the BMW, and 0 in the merc
> 
> Bloody Cops


Maybe you're driving faster?


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

kurichan said:


> Maybe you're driving faster?


true that... you will drive faster in a bmw. i suggest a v1 as your next upgrade.


----------



## Iniquity (Sep 3, 2003)

atlau said:


> AND I find cops tend to move toward you in a BMW than something else (the merc)
> 
> Had 3 tickets in the BMW, and 0 in the merc
> 
> Bloody Cops


Funny you mention that.. i went to Cali couple weeks ago.. I was driving from San Diego to LA.. lots of traffic.. no surprise.. V1 goes berserk.. so i slow to speed limit.... eventually traffic up ahead is breaking (ah.. so that's where the cop is)... it's a bike cop.. I drive by with the billion other cars.. i look in the rearview and see him looking in my direction.. "oh yea... he's coming for me.. i know it"... I'm in the far left lane.. 4 lane highway..sure enough.. i see the bike cop merging over one lane at a time.. i'm thinking "no f'ing way.. bs if he pulls me over"... granted.. jet black car, 13% tint on the sides, 6% tint on back.. no front plate..everything illegal in CA... i knew he was coming for me.... but as he got into the 3rd lane and close to me.. (i knew this was gonna happen to.. which is why i was claiming BS)..

he slows and merges back to the right most lane.. he got close enough to see my AZ plates.. :angel:

me: 1
cop: pwned!

anyway.. i look back again.. and it looks like he decided to get revenge, and pulled over an older e34 5 series which, from what i could tell.. was going the speed limit in the far right lane... if anything.. impeding traffic.. :dunno:


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

in the same vein as the comments that people will tend to defer to BMW's on the highway (allowing to pass, cut in, etc.)... i've noticed that this can actually be a problem! i tend to be a "nice" driver and let people into lanes etc., but i'm finding sometimes i'll leave spaces wide open for people to merge in etc. but they still won't shift over... it's almost as if they're expecting me to be an a$$ and fly by them w/o giving any space. didn't have this problem in my Honda beater... :dunno: maybe my friend was right when she said i was too nice to drive this car.


----------



## norihaga (Aug 25, 2004)

kurichan said:


> Maybe you're driving faster?


I hear Aussie cops are insane. Go over 100 kmh and it's like The Road Warrior all over again...


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

dorkus said:


> in the same vein as the comments that people will tend to defer to BMW's on the highway (allowing to pass, cut in, etc.)... i've noticed that this can actually be a problem! i tend to be a "nice" driver and let people into lanes etc., but i'm finding sometimes i'll leave spaces wide open for people to merge in etc. but they still won't shift over... it's almost as if they're expecting me to be an a$$ and fly by them w/o giving any space. didn't have this problem in my Honda beater... :dunno: maybe my friend was right when she said i was too nice to drive this car.


..or they just simply don't wanna accidently hit a '$50k' car!


----------



## atlau (Jul 1, 2004)

Nope. Touch wood - rarely see any cops on the roads.

We have speed cameras at every single main road now.

In the past 18 years, road patrol cops have declined an alarming rate, as the govt has been replacing them with cameras/ speed/red light etc.

sucks man - when there is a road rage incident, or accidnent, no cops to be found.

But if you park your car 5 minutes past the 1hr limit, 3 cops walk by and give you tickets

Cowards.



norihaga said:


> I hear Aussie cops are insane. Go over 100 kmh and it's like The Road Warrior all over again...


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

atlau said:


> Nope. Touch wood - rarely see any cops on the roads.
> 
> We have speed cameras at every single main road now.
> 
> ...


Is that car in your sig a 318?
Is it also true that car prices there are through the roof?


----------



## atlau (Jul 1, 2004)

Yup
318i.
Not through the roof - places like Singpaore, cost $150k (US$120k) for a 318i 2.0L

Here we have 318i, 320i, 325i, 330i, 320ci, 325ci and 330ci

No Xi

oh and yes M3


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

atlau said:


> Yup
> 318i.
> Not through the roof - places like Singpaore, cost $150k (US$120k) for a 318i 2.0L
> 
> ...


Thanks... We really should get the 318i here, but I'm sure BMW feels that will degrade the brand. That is just too bad...


----------



## atlau (Jul 1, 2004)

The 318i is not bad, not as fantastic as the 325i

What happens... the 318i is what younggins like aspire to get, once we attain it, we aspire to get a 325i...

If we didnt have a 318i, what can we aspire to get? An accord??!??



allaboutme said:


> Thanks... We really should get the 318i here, but I'm sure BMW feels that will degrade the brand. That is just too bad...


----------



## Bayern-tr (Aug 25, 2004)

spta97 said:


> Not having a BMW yet (between a 330Ci and 2005 G35) I can say that the blue and white propeller has that effect. The funny thing is, it's not even about price. I've seen people driving around in a $70k Audi and people don't even give them a second look. Meanwhile, the same person in a $40K BMW gets all the attention. :dunno:
> 
> I really dig that about the BMWs (what I call the "BMW Factor"). I'm not a snob by any means but I work hard and consider myself successful and want that to show in the car I drive. Actually that is a big reason why I'm considering the BMW and one of the features that can make me overlook it's performance inadequacies (I don't feel the 330 ZHP has enough power for a $44k car).


330 zhp is supposed to have the same 0-60 time as he G35.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Bayern-tr said:


> 330 zhp is supposed to have the same 0-60 time as he G35.


plus it handles substantially better above 7/10s driving, and definitely inspires more confidence... let alone more input from the steering an chasis at normal driving. and the brakes and 6sp mt of the zhp are superior, let alone the fit and finish.

the big difference i've noticed since i got the bimmer is more in car bjs on the first date :yikes: :thumbup:


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

wheel-man said:


> plus it handles substantially better above 7/10s driving, and definitely inspires more confidence... let alone more input from the steering an chasis at normal driving. and the brakes and 6sp mt of the zhp are superior, let alone the fit and finish.
> 
> the big difference i've noticed since i got the bimmer is more in car bjs on the first date :yikes: :thumbup:


I so bought this car for its appearance and its driving dynamics. I SWEAR. I would drive this car and love it even if every last girl in the world hated it. I'll be the first to say that you don't need this car to get action. That being said...

...if you can't get laid in this car, go ahead and pack it up 'cause it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

wheel-man said:


> the big difference i've noticed since i got the bimmer is more in car bjs on the first date :yikes: :thumbup:


Unbelievable... Sh!t I feel like i'm back in High School. :rofl:


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Artslinger said:


> Unbelievable... Sh!t I feel like i'm back in High School. :rofl:


how do you think i feel? it's a little embarassing at stop lights... :rofl:


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

Iniquity said:


> he slows and merges back to the right most lane.. he got close enough to see my AZ plates..


Hey Zonie! Get off our roads unless you want to pay our special extra CHP taxes! :rofl:


----------



## vicszhp (Aug 27, 2004)

wheel-man said:


> how do you think i feel? it's a little embarassing at stop lights... :rofl:


Haha, having an automatic, hands-free telephone, and tinted windows all play a major-role. Good times indeed.

You want embarrasing?

I had a girl give me a BJ / her girlfriend was sitting in the backseat while my boy called my carphone...he asked,"So what are you doing right now".......

Oh lordie. :angel:


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

my most embarrasing was when i was at a stoplight on greenville in dallas (bar street) in my old car, windows down, sunroof open and a jeep cj pulls up full of guys who start cheering... people start looking from the street.. :yikes: :eeps:

she looks up, smiles, waves... more cheers, and then keeps going... needless to say she was an animal in the sack :thumbup: :angel:


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

wheel-man said:


> the big difference i've noticed since i got the bimmer is more in car bjs on the first date :yikes: :thumbup:


I think we need a poll. For in car bjs, is Alcantara or Leather better?


----------



## vicszhp (Aug 27, 2004)

kurichan said:


> I think we need a poll. For in car bjs, is Alcantara or Leather better?


My vote is for the Leather...easier to keep clean. I'm also going to convert my cupholder into a condom dispenser. :thumbup:


----------



## norihaga (Aug 25, 2004)

atlau said:


> Nope. Touch wood - rarely see any cops on the roads.
> 
> We have speed cameras at every single main road now.
> 
> ...


Does it differ state by state? I think there was an article in Evo recently about the Monaro (maybe driving it to Bathurst?) where they complained about the policing situation. Maybe it was all made up. :dunno:

Very familiar with (*$^!( speed cameras from living in the UK. Have to say though, since our US police in most states are heavily armed and packing a bad attitude, I'd rather deal with speed cameras and the occasional "friendly" Volvo-driving UK coppers. The most you are likely to suffer at their hands is withering sarcasm. :thumbup:


----------



## norihaga (Aug 25, 2004)

kurichan said:


> I think we need a poll. For in car bjs, is Alcantara or Leather better?


Alcantara - gives you something to grip feverishly at crucial moments!

:rofl:


----------



## vicszhp (Aug 27, 2004)

norihaga said:


> Alcantara - gives you something to grip feverishly at crucial moments!
> 
> :rofl:


LOL

thumbgrips on the M steering wheels provides extra gripping. Guess we really are pigs, but women love it, they just play it off nicely.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

vicszhp said:


> My vote is for the Leather...easier to keep clean. I'm also going to convert my cupholder into a condom dispenser. :thumbup:


i second leather... agreed, easier clean-up. alcantra weave makes cleaning the aftermath a little more difficult 

cup holder? hmm not bad. still using the glovebox at this point :angel: :thumbup:


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

vicszhp said:


> Haha, having an automatic, hands-free telephone, and tinted windows all play a major-role. Good times indeed.
> 
> You want embarrasing?
> 
> ...


Once again proving the importance of an Auto tranny... That would have been hard to do with a manual and another pedal


----------



## vicszhp (Aug 27, 2004)

Oh, and NEVER give your car phone number to women...never. Unless it's family of course. :thumbup:


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

vicszhp said:


> Oh, and NEVER give your car phone number to women...never. Unless it's family of course. :thumbup:


seems you may have a few stories about the implications of doing otherwise.


----------

